# Cobia or other firm white fish recipies



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Marinated & Grilled Cobia 
3 lbs cobia 
1/3 cup olive oil 
1/3 cup lemon juice 
1½ teaspoons dry mustard 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon salt 
¼ teaspoon pepper 
Preparation: 

Cut fillets into serving size pieces, and place in a bowl. Combine olive oil and lemon juice. Add all remaining spices to oil and lemon juice, and mix. 
Pour mixture over fish steaks. Marinate for 5 minutes 
Remove from marinade and barbecue for about 8 minutes over coals (Keep checking, do not overcook!) 
Turn as necessary, basting several times with marinade. 
Serve hot off the grill 

************************************************************************ ******** 

Tropical fruit medley 

4 cups fresh tropical fruit of your choice – kiwi, pineapple, mango, etc. 
½ cup butter 
1 cup orange juice 
¼ cup grated coconut 

Melt butter in sauce pan; add fruit, orange juice and coconut and heat gently until flavors are mixed. 

Grilled Cobia 

Fresh cobia, the fish of your choice or chicken 
1 cup slivered almonds 
Lemon and butter 

Place individual servings of cobia in aluminum foil, season with lemon and butter to taste. Cover with tropical fruit medley and garnish with slivered almonds. Cook uncovered on the grill for 10 – 15 minutes or until done 
************************************************************************ ******** 

8 oz. cobia fish fillet 
Marinade: 

2 oz. olive oil 
1 oz. balsamic vinegar 
1 Tbsp. chopped garlic 
1 Tbsp. dill weed 
1 tsp. soy sauce 
1 Tbsp. sugar 
Juice of 1 lemon 
Whisk marinade ingredients together and marinate cobia. 

Roasted Corn and Tomato Relish: 

1 ear roasted corn 
2 seeded and diced Roma tomatoes 
1 oz. diced green pepper 
1 oz. diced red pepper 
1 tsp. chopped garlic 
1 oz. olive oil 
1 Tbsp. balsamic vinegar 
1 Tbsp. fresh chopped cilantro 
Salt and pepper to taste 
2 oz. lump crabmeat 
Remove corn from husk. Mix all ingredients, except lump crabmeat and let refrigerate for two hours. Grill cobia to desired doneness about 10 minutes for each inch thickness. Top with roast corn and tomato relish. Finish with lump crabmeat. 

************************************************************************ ******** 

BAKED FISH 

• Ingredients: Cobia fillets (6-8-ounce portion per person); olive oil; key limes or lemon juice; salt, pepper, minced garlic, bread crumbs, Romano cheese. 

• Directions: In glass baking dish large enough to hold fillets side by side, cover bottom with olive oil. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Rinse and towel-dry fillets, lay in baking dish. Squeeze key lime or lemon juice over fillets. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, and minced garlic, then generously cover with bread crumbs and top-grade Romano cheese. Bake till fork drops through the fillet with little pressure.


----------

